# Harlequin "Flying Circus"



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

I was recently told about a "flying circus" themed army list..what does it consist of?


----------



## reakon (Nov 16, 2007)

I was always under the impression that the flying circus was a tyranid flying army. It could be different at different stores/clubs though (I suppose it is whatever someone decides to call it)


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

First I've ever heard of it. Sounds like it might be 2-3 squads of 6 Harlequins in Falcons.


----------



## martin4696 (Oct 30, 2007)

yer 3 fully triked falcons and 3 units of harlies to go in them , mini troop choices (6 jetbikes with 2 shurken cannons) and either a autarch on bike or farseer.

very cheessy but very harsh


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

thank you martin, i'm going to try and make my own "flying circus" it might have a little changes in it due to which units I do have.

I really want to try it out though.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

i think the same harlies in transport


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

why not wave serpants?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

harlies can't get wave serpents its not in their listing so you can only have 6 in a falcon


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

doesn't say anything about falcons either, so i'm guessing they can take wave serpants


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

The difference between Falcons and Wave Serpents is that Wave Serpents are Dedicated Transports and can only be brought as an attachment to a squad IF the squad's entry allows it. Falcons are not dedicated Transports and so can load up any squad on the battlefield who will fit.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

exactly so they can get in them, put a shadow seer in each and your your fine even if you go 2nd


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

where would the shadowseer go? into the transport too?


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

The shadow seer ability is a sicic ability so dus it ownly work from your first tern not the biggaining of the game


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

Veil of Tears works like Warlock powers meaning it's always on, no Psychic test needed.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

exactly its always on, its like hello look at me im so wierd looking you cant see me


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Just to set things straight...

As explained, Wave Serpents are only available as Dedicated Transports, which means they can only be purchased by a squad that has it as a transport option, and can only be used by the squad they were purchased for. It's impossible to put harlequins in wave serpents. 

Falcons, just like Land Raiders, are a HS choice that also has transport capability. They are not dedicated and can be used by anyone who will fit inside. If you want to transport harlies, you can only put them in falcs, and so you can only have 6-man harlie teams.

Also, even though Veil of Tears is always on, it only comes into play when the models are on the table, NOT while they are inside a transport. So Veil of Tears will NOT protect the falcon they're in from getting the shit blown out of it on turn 1, should you be unlucky.

Because there's no psychic test VoT cannot be hood-blocked, however because it is a psychic power, any unit immune to psychic powers (such as an Inquisitor with a Null rod and his retinue) is unaffected by VoT, so beware of psycannon-toting Daemon Hunters and their Heavy Bolter servators


----------



## reakon (Nov 16, 2007)

The one problem I see with taking a HS as a transport is that the infantry need to start the game on the table and then load into it. This means they can't get out on the first turn after moving 12inches.

Then again, as it is fast, you can move it further and then get out at the start of the second turn and still move it six and shoot while the infantry moves as normal.

is this right...?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Reakon, check the second paragraph, p81.



p81 BBB said:


> When Deploying a unit or independent character on the table, you may specify that it is being placed inside a transport vehicle, subject to them being valid as passengers.


In other words, you do NOT have to start out outside of the Falcon. You may place the Falc, then when time comes to deploy Elites you simply point to it and say "Harlies are placing inside the falc. Your go."


----------



## reakon (Nov 16, 2007)

I see, that makes more sense. I was always under the impression that they had to deploy outside of it. thanks for clarifying


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

Army list for those that are unfamiliar.

(140) Autarch on JB, LL, Mandibalsters, and F-Gun.
(178) 6 Harlies: Troupe Master with PW, Shadowseer and 5 kisses.
(178) 6 Harlies: Troupe Master with PW, Shadowseer and 5 kisses.
(178) 6 Harlies: Troupe Master with PW, Shadowseer and 5 kisses.
(76) 3 JB's; 1 Shuri-cannon.
(76) 3 JB's; 1 Shuri-cannon.
(220) Falcon; Pulse, Scatterlaser, Shuri-cannon, HF, VE, Star-E, and Stones.
(220) Falcon; Pulse, Scatterlaser, Shuri-cannon, HF, VE, Star-E, and Stones.
(220) Falcon; Pulse, Scatterlaser, Shuri-cannon, HF, VE, Star-E, and Stones.

1486pts 8 Scoring Units, 28 Figures, very capable of 2d turn assaults on mass, and it actually has enough Fire Power to hang back a turn or two as well. Very easy to hide on the table, and although its tricky to beat, it is still a "One Trick Pony" that can be handled by most balanced lists. If you go to a few tournies you will see varients of it, and at 1700 pts the guy simply adds 3 single Vypers with Scatter/Shuri-can (most often that I have seen). So it can certainly rock the house if your not ready for it.

CaHG


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies..i'm going to try and gather a list...similar to those i've seen here and on other forums for "flying circus" hopefully i'll get some nice feedback !

thanks for clarifiying the transport/squad deploying-thing galahad!!


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

why are they not dedicated to harlequins? the wave says it can carry 12 models


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

because transports are only for those in which say " you can put xx in waveserpent." well that's what i've understood thus far.


Thanks everyone for the help, again  <3


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

ahwell bansheese ignore terrain anyway so just move them across with shadow seers backed up with dire avengers in wave serpants shrukiening away


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

Dedicated Transports are covered on pg 62 of the Rulebook.

Wave Serpents are covered on pgs 45 and 63 of the Eldar codex.

Also note that some troop entries in the Codex have a "*Transport:*" option. Howling Banshees and Fire Dragons being an example. Harlequins don't have this option in their entry so it's unavailable to them.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah i just realized tht i don't really like the new codex layout i prefere the old codex layouts where points and transports were on same page as skills and bennifits ect


----------



## arhat (Apr 19, 2008)

Just remember if you are building this type of army for 40k that most games are won by holding objectives. All too often I've watched people lose a game because they don't keep this in mind.

On another note, keep the falc's in cover!! It hurts to have your troops jump from a burning pile of slag after it's moved 12 inches that turn.


----------

